

The driver license of the future is coming to your smartphone - bm2jtech

The driver license of the future is coming to your smartphone
======
gus_massa
If you fill the "Title", "URL" and "Text" field of the submit form, then the
"URL" is ignored.

If you want to add some remark about the submission, left the "Text" field
empty and after submitting add a comment.

